# Guess the film...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

New game 

Guess the film by the list of stars... and no Googling :wink:

Matt Dillon
Ralph Macchio
C. Thomas Howell 
Patrick Swayze 
Rob Lowe
Emilio Estevez 
Tom Cruise

and a few others :wink:

Get the right answer and it's your go


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

nutts said:


> New game
> 
> Guess the film by the list of stars... and no Googling :wink:
> 
> ...


The Outsiders?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ronald Fraser
Ian Yule
Richard Harris
Richard Burton
Roger Moore
Hardy Kruger
Stewart Granger

:?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Wild Geese?


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

The Outsiders yes


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

garyc said:


> The Wild Geese?


Correct


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Robert De Niro
Jean Reno
Stellan Skarsgard
Jonathan Pryce
Skipp Sudduth
Jan Triska
Natascha McElhone
Sean Bean
Michel Lonsdale


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

ronin by any chance


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Ronin II (Wonky)

Mel Gibson
Gregg Henry
Maria Bello
Lucy Liu
Kris Kristofferson
James Coburn

?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

M T Pickering said:


> Ronin II (Wonky)


 :roll:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

M T Pickering said:


> Ronin II (Wonky)
> 
> Mel Gibson
> Gregg Henry
> ...


Payback

Sally Hawkins
Colm Meaney
Jamie Forman
Nathalie Lunghi
Michael Gambon


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Layer Cake.

Clint Eastwood
Jessica Walter
John Larch
Jack Ging
James McEachin


----------



## Jane Doe (Dec 11, 2006)

Letters from Iwo Jima?

Cate Blachett
Judi Drench
Bill Nighy


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Nope!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

StuarTT said:


> Layer Cake.
> 
> Clint Eastwood
> Jessica Walter
> ...


Play Misty for me

Robert Addie
Gabriel Byrne
Keith Buckley
Corin Redgrave
Niall O'Brien


----------



## Jane Doe (Dec 11, 2006)

Excalibur ? :?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Jane Doe said:


> Cate Blachett
> Judi Drench
> Bill Nighy


Elizabeth

Sean Connery
Ian Holm
Ralph Richardson
Shelley Duvall
John Cleese 
?


----------



## Jane Doe (Dec 11, 2006)

t7 said:


> Jane Doe said:
> 
> 
> > Letters from Iwo Jima?
> ...


No not Elizabeth.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Jane Doe said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > Jane Doe said:
> ...


Stormbreaker


----------



## Jane Doe (Dec 11, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> Jane Doe said:
> 
> 
> > t7 said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Jane Doe said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Jane Doe said:
> ...


Notes on a Scandal 

Jean Reno
Natalie Portman 
Gary Oldman


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Leon!

Dexter Fletcher
Jodie Foster
Bonnie Langford


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

QuackingPlums said:


> Leon!
> 
> Dexter Fletcher
> Jodie Foster
> Bonnie Langford


Bugsy Malone...

John Candy
Peter Cook
Dick Emery

H


----------



## Jane Doe (Dec 11, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> > Leon!
> ...


Find the lady

John Cusack
Kate Beckinsale
Lilli Lavine


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Serendipity

Peter Cook
Graeme Garden
Loretta Swit

H


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Whoops Apocalypse

Ryan O'Neall
Leonard Rossiter
Steven Berkoff
Marissa Berenson
Hardy Kruger


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Barry Lyndon



Brooke Shields
Art Carney
Joan Rivers


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

The Muppets Take Manhattan (You're a sad man :lol: :lol: )

Steve McQueen
Robert Duvall
Robert Vaughn
Jacqueline Bisset
Norman Fell


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

steveh said:


> The Muppets Take Manhattan (You're a sad man :lol: :lol: )
> 
> Steve McQueen
> Robert Duvall
> ...


Bullit...classic!

Not sure who is sadder...the one who puts the muppets take manhattan or the one who guesed right :!:

Fred Astaire
Paul Newman
O J Simpson

H


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

The Towering Inferno

Peter Sellers
George C Scott
Sterling Hayden
Keenan Wynn
Slim Pickens
Peter Bull


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

steveh said:


> The Towering Inferno
> 
> Peter Sellers
> George C Scott
> ...


Dr Strangelove?

H


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > The Towering Inferno
> ...


Very good and yes, I probably am sad. :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

steveh said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > steveh said:
> ...


I have Dr Stangelove (Or how I learned to stop worrying and love the atomic bomb) on DVD - does that make me sad too?

Peter Falk
Alec Guinness
David Niven

H


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Murder By Death

Sue Johnston
Phil Daniels
Joe McFadden


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

NickP said:


> Murder By Death
> 
> Sue Johnston
> Phil Daniels
> Joe McFadden


Well done....

The Crow Road? Iain Banks...who (in)famously bought a C4S when he needed a 4WD car!

H


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > Murder By Death
> ...


It's actually - Sex, Chips And Rock 'n' Roll

But I may have led you down the garden path slightly as it was a 'mini-series' and not strictly a film


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

NickP said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > NickP said:
> ...


Devious swine....your turn again then I guess

H


----------

